

Gaston Bachelard on the Meditative Magic of Housework - bradfordarner
http://www.brainpickings.org/2015/06/01/gaston-bachelard-the-poetics-of-space-housework/

======
passive
As a remote worker, my obstacles, both technical and personal, are often
brought to resolution through washing the dishes, or some similar task.

Our ability as humans to take a problem and insert space between it's demands
for attention and the furnishing of such attention is one of our most powerful
gifts. Housework is a wonderful and perpetually available tool for this.

~~~
imjared
I'm convinced that the better or experienced I get at programming, the more
unlikely it is that I'll solve a difficult challenge while actually
programming. Taking a quick shower, walking around the block, laying down for
10-15 minutes, or scrubbing a sink full of dishes often leads me to a
revelation.

~~~
nhf
I'm a big proponent of brainstorming while walking. If I hit a mental block
while programming, writing, or doing some other sort of critical
thinking/creative exercise, I'll just drop everything and go on a 30 minute
stroll. I'll either end up solving my problem or getting some exercise, so
either outcome is good.

On the other hand, I have a mathematician friend who's a big proponent of
shower brainstorming. We still give him crap for the day when he was working
on a proof and took a two hour shower.

~~~
digitalsushi
It's about sensory fuzzing. Either masking them or overexposing them. An
armchair in the closet under the stairs in the dark with a loud ceiling
exhaust should be a reasonable substitute and save a lot of water.

It's like "flip a coin to decide a problem - while it's in the air you'll know
how you want it to land".

My college coworker just called it the "coprocessor" and said the only way to
engage the coprocessor was copious amounts of mario kart.

I lived in a large new england textile mill building while I was in college,
with well over a mile of hallways over its five floors. I could have walked to
other states, doing laps at 1AM while figuring out computer science homeworks
in the back of my head.

------
qsymmachus
Inevitable Alan Watts quote: "Zen does not confuse spirituality with thinking
about God while one is peeling the potatoes. Zen spirituality is just to peel
the potatoes."

~~~
bitwize
"Have you finished your meal? Then go and wash your bowl."

"Before enlightenment, chop wood, carry water. After enlightenment, chop wood,
carry water."

